# Kitchen Sink



## lorie (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi,
Don't know exactly where I should post this. I am in the market for a new kitchen sink. I would like something that is easy to keep looking "like new," with safe, non toxic cleaners. I have been reading about the granite composite. Sounds interesting, but I have not yet found any info from consumers who can really address my interests. Thanks.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello Lori!  I have a granite sink (black) and I absolutely love it.  I never liked the porcelin in our other houses because they always seemed to get chips in the finish somehow.....I suspect DH .

Anyway, my granite sink cleans up beautifully. I use soft soap on it to clean it. 

Here's my kitchen.............I still have a few things to do.  But in the one pic you can see the sink. I believe the sinks come in other colors also.  We bought this one at Home Depot.

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/SizzlininIN/


----------



## lorie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info.  Sounds great.  How long have you had the sink?  Would you say the finish still "looks like new"?  I really do not like the results with the porelain when you have to do a tough scrub.  Even though I try to be gentle with a sponge and gentle cleaner.  I guess too much elbow grease is my problem.
Lorie


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 28, 2006)

lorie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Don't know exactly where I should post this. I am in the market for a new kitchen sink. I would like something that is easy to keep looking "like new," with safe, non toxic cleaners. I have been reading about the granite composite. Sounds interesting, but I have not yet found any info from consumers who can really address my interests. Thanks.


   I have a stainless sink and love it ! put a little baby oil on it and it looks brand new every time !


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 28, 2006)

What a great idea, Barb!  I'll have to try that!  I have a Franke sink... it was a real splurge, but I have to say I _LOVE_ it!  it's really deep, so when I have to wash pots, they go down itno the sink, instead of sitting (literally) up on top the counter!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 28, 2006)

Stainless will be the easiest over time. THere are various products to clean them, but Bar Keepers Frined is about the best. A little food safe mineral oil to shine up if that's your thing. Non porous stone composites are also really good.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 28, 2006)

lorie said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the info. Sounds great. How long have you had the sink? Would you say the finish still "looks like new"? I really do not like the results with the porelain when you have to do a tough scrub. Even though I try to be gentle with a sponge and gentle cleaner. I guess too much elbow grease is my problem.
> Lorie


 
I've had mine since April of this year. It still looks like the day we installed it.


----------



## D_Blackwell (Sep 3, 2006)

SS gets my vote.  Two big compartments is ideal.  The bigger, and deeper, the better.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 3, 2006)

I have s/s - benches, sinks, handbasin.


----------



## D_Blackwell (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes, smart to mention the bench.  I've got an 8' SS prep table, 30" deep, with  undershelf.  For me, everything flows from there.  Given the staggering cost of some of the 'island' workspaces, restaurant SS can represent a great value, with high functionality - if you're okay with SS.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 4, 2006)

D_Blackwell said:
			
		

> SS gets my vote. Two big compartments is ideal. The bigger, and deeper, the better.


 
Agreed completely.  Stainless steal is very easy to clean with proper detergent, it keeps on shining.  Try to make it as roomy as possible, too, so the water will not splash about all over the place when you wash something large, like oversized cutting board or griddle.


----------



## Ceramic Sinks (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ceramic Sinks*

Hi buddy,

I think Ceramic sinks are easier to clean. We can use any kind of acids for removing difficult stains from the sink.  


With Regards,
*Ceramic Sinks*


----------

